# Just took my first hit off a dripper



## Alex (19/9/15)

Just took my first hit off a dripper... 
submitted 6 hours ago by styx66

So I've made my way up the gear ranks, starting way down with a kanger emow, to a ego one, now to a couple 40w reg boxes. But every time I thought about trying an RDA, I just couldn't get past the idea that I'd have to keep refilling it all the time. I wanted the convenience of the tank, no way around it.

But my hunger grew. More clouds, my brain said. More flavor while you're at it! So I started trying some more advanced things in my Subtank, but wasn't having much luck. Put together a clapton the other day and it was good. Ramp up is slow but i'm waiting on some lower guage wire.

But it didn't stop. The only other thing I could do now was give an RDA a try at least. It couldn't be that much different. I was sure it was better but still wouldn't be worth sacrificing the convenience of a tank. I ordered a Velocity Clone from fasttech a few days ago. It's all I could think about. I wanted it sooner. I hit up my B&M on the way home from work today and picked up the Tobeco version. Everyone asleep? Time to play. Built a few really terrible coils (never done anything like this, just the subtank deck), rolled up some scottish rolls, loaded it up with my favorite juice, cranked up my wattage......

WTF guys? How could this not have been more clearly communicated what a completely different world this is? I feel like someone must have felt seeing their first color film in the theater after a life of black and white. It's like the difference between seeing a baseball game on TV for years and then finally going to a game and coming out of the tunnel and seeing the massive beautiful green field and it's immensity and vibrance. I actually got a nic buzz from it which I never did from my tanks.

I just took a drag off my other mod with a tank on it. Felt like sucking air through a stir stick. How can I go back to a tank now?

Plus this guy has such a happy little face looking at me all the time.... Hit me! Hit me!

I'm just giddy at the moment and I can't believe I didn't try this sooner. Just wish I could go over 40w! Sigh... More gear to order!

I wouldn't have ever made these improvements in QOV without all your help. I may not post a lot but I read every day and learn so much. Thanks!!!!!

http://imgur.com/cvZUiss

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3lj88m/just_took_my_first_hit_off_a_dripper/

[1]

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (19/9/15)

And that is why I'm starting a friend off with a mech mod and a dripper. He took a few hits of mine and was impressed. Not gonna bore him with a tank. Explained squoking to him and he's up for that after the dripper.
I went from a cig-a-like, to a kayfun and then on to a dripper. Never used the kayfun again and up to date I could not find a tank that satisfies me. Even the Billow V2 falls short.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Alex said:


> Just took my first hit off a dripper...
> submitted 6 hours ago by styx66
> 
> So I've made my way up the gear ranks, starting way down with a kanger emow, to a ego one, now to a couple 40w reg boxes. But every time I thought about trying an RDA, I just couldn't get past the idea that I'd have to keep refilling it all the time. I wanted the convenience of the tank, no way around it.
> ...


I remember thinking "why would anyone not use a tank"? I thought I'd never drip, but 17 RDAs later.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/9/15)

kev mac said:


> I remember thinking "why would anyone not use a tank"? I thought I'd never drip, but 17 RDAs later.....


oh hell don't say that love the dripper i have so far can't afford more lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (19/9/15)

guzy im looking for a good dripper ne one that can help me and tell me where to find it


----------



## Dr Phil (19/9/15)

Derringa is my go to dripper

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/9/15)

theoS said:


> guzy im looking for a good dripper ne one that can help me and tell me where to find it


that's is something of personal preference i suggest looking for a vape shop and get some advice face to face for that


----------



## Viper_SA (19/9/15)

My favorites so far, in no particular order:

Odin
Derringer
Velocity
CLT v3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (19/9/15)

Dripping is awesome, lots of flavour and clouds if you want it. 
I love my Reo because it takes the shlep out of dripping.

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> oh hell don't say that love the dripper i have so far can't afford more lol


All you need is one you like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

theoS said:


> guzy im looking for a good dripper ne one that can help me and tell me where to find it


Anglecigs .com has some good clones at cheap prices.Some good affordable authentic RDAs are the Sapor,Mad Hatter,CLTv3 and Mutation v4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/15)

And that is why after thinking I would never use a mech again after a regulated mod I now exclusively use reo's. 
Nice find @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/9/15)

When Gazza piff'ed my very first dripper, it changed my world, that Atomic RDA set the standard for me and I have never looked back.
My Reo keeps it all alive

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## theoS (20/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Anglecigs .com has some good clones at cheap prices.Some good affordable authentic RDAs are the Sapor,Mad Hatter,CLTv3 and Mutation v4.


thanks but is there ne thing in SA


----------



## Nova69 (20/9/15)

How is the sapor though?


----------



## Mike Card (20/9/15)

OMG...I need to try dripping now! Can you use a dripper on a regulated temp mod...like a Snowwolf? A dude from a popular Vapeshop said that "with a dripper, juice can get into the device easily and then bye bye device".

Is this true...and if so are there ways around this?


----------



## Christos (20/9/15)

Miketruant said:


> OMG...I need to try dripping now! Can you use a dripper on a regulated temp mod...like a Snowwolf? A dude from a popular Vapeshop said that "with a dripper, juice can get into the device easily and then bye bye device".
> 
> Is this true...and if so are there ways around this?


I don't see why not. You can use a dripper. 
Only thing is not to overdrip as there will be serious spitback and juice splutter out the air holes. 
You could look at a rogue rda to avoid any kind of leaks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/9/15)

Miketruant said:


> OMG...I need to try dripping now! Can you use a dripper on a regulated temp mod...like a Snowwolf? A dude from a popular Vapeshop said that "with a dripper, juice can get into the device easily and then bye bye device".
> 
> Is this true...and if so are there ways around this?



With vaping, it's almost inevitable that there will be juice in or around the 510 connection at some point, as long as you take care to minimize the inevitable you should be good. Discovering how many drops a particular dripper will take before flooding is a trial and error kind of thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> How is the sapor though?


I love my Sapors. Top air flow so no leaking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (20/9/15)

Andre said:


> I love my Sapors. Top air flow so no leaking!


Thanks Andre,this will be my first attempt at dripping. How's the flavour on it?I'm more after the flavour than clouds

Edit: where did you buy yours


----------



## Andre (20/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> Thanks Andre,this will be my first attempt at dripping. How's the flavour on it?I'm more after the flavour than clouds
> 
> Edit: where did you buy yours


For me the flavour is great - I prefer it above the Velocity. Got mine from Sir Vape here. Also available here from Complex Chaos, which is closer to you, so might be less expensive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (20/9/15)

Miketruant said:


> OMG...I need to try dripping now! Can you use a dripper on a regulated temp mod...like a Snowwolf? A dude from a popular Vapeshop said that "with a dripper, juice can get into the device easily and then bye bye device".
> 
> Is this true...and if so are there ways around this?


To be honest the guy that told you that was probably a moron, or he thought you were. 

Yes it will more than likely be more messey than using a tank but to get into your mod and break it?! 

You would have to be the messiest person on the planet or just vape with juice all over your hands. Get a dripper 


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (20/9/15)

Nova69 said:


> How is the sapor though?


im using it on my subox mini and love it


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

@Eequinox..
Have sub box to..
What dripper are you talking here and can you share what coil build and watts you running at as i would love to try this out

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (20/9/15)

Just did my first setup with. REM Atty clone on a subox kit. First coils built too. Loving it. Don't think I'll be vaping anything else for a while.


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Tx for feedback
What watts you using

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (20/9/15)

my 1st dripper and loving it looks good too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Looks stunning..
Spill the beans..
Is it sapor..
What coil you make and what Watts..
How many hits before you drip again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (20/9/15)

DougP said:


> Looks stunning..
> Spill the beans..
> Is it sapor..
> What coil you make and what Watts..
> ...


yes it is the Sapor 

26g kanthal dual coil 0.5 ohm 

running on 25w get about 8 good puffs before i drip again in fear of a dry hit lol had my 1st dry hit last night playing a game not thinking and yeah needless to say crashed my tank almost threw my keyboard lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

haha that will teach you 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

theoS said:


> thanks but is there ne thing in SA


You'll have to ask the locals,I'm a Yank.But most of the sites i.e. fasttech,3fvape ship any where free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

p


Nova69 said:


> How is the sapor though?


@Nova69 the sapor is excellent, and cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Card (21/9/15)

VapeDude said:


> To be honest the guy that told you that was probably a moron, or he thought you were.
> 
> Yes it will more than likely be more messey than using a tank but to get into your mod and break it?!
> 
> ...


Thanks @VapeDude Yeah i'm pretty new to Vaping so he probably saw me coming from a mile away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (22/9/15)

kev mac said:


> p
> 
> @Nova69 the sapor is excellent, and cheap.


I just watched a few reviews on it and it looks pretty good.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (22/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My favorites so far, in no particular order:
> 
> Odin
> Derringer
> ...



V3 I will not get rid of.
to add:

Mutation X v4
Turbo v3
Busy organising a pi2 aswell, Just for the novalty!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/9/15)

They grow up so fast...


----------



## DougP (22/9/15)

My butt is itching
Picking up my new Ipvd2 and mutation X V4 tomorrow..
Can't wait

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (22/9/15)

DougP said:


> My butt is itching
> Picking up my new Ipvd2 and mutation X V4 tomorrow..
> Can't wait
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



First of all clean your butt.... Jokes aside though my buddy has the same setup and its amazing


----------



## SHiBBY (22/9/15)

I started on a Nauty and SVD combo, went to a CLT V3 and Smok M80 from there and never looked back. Since then Ive gotten a Velocity and Derringer, as well as a Goblin and Goblin Mini for the day-to-day stuff (dripping and driving can be tricky). Bottom line, when it comes to clouds and flavour, nothing beats ye olde dripper. Plus I love building coils almost as much as I hate buying retail coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/9/15)

@VapeDude at last another person with a sense of humor

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (22/9/15)

what kind of itch was it


----------



## DougP (22/9/15)

That kind the worst kind

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (23/9/15)

One word ...... "REO" 

Enough said ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

One word...
TWISP

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

@jtgrey.
Don't settle for second best...
Trade in reo and get a twisp
Start living a bit on the wild side

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jtgrey (23/9/15)

Lo


DougP said:


> @jtgrey.
> Don't settle for second best...
> Trade in reo and get a twisp
> Start living a bit on the wild side
> ...


 Definitely the wild side with a twisp . I still taste the juice leaking into my mouth if i think of a twisp . But all kudos to twisp, they started me on my smoke free path.


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Yeah me to

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

DougP said:


> That kind the worst kind
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Man who goes to bed with itchy butt, wakes up with stinky finger

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Which also tastes bitter if you lick it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

DougP said:


> Which also tastes bitter if you lick it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


We bow deeply to your superior knowledge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Hahaha while you down there bending...
Naa never mind I got a headache

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

How to stop traffic...
Take a deep lung hit on your mutation X4 dripper and exhale in car with widows closed..
It's a show stopper when you then wind down window



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

